# egg share



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone know the critiria for egg sharing at ivf wales?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

The only thing I know of is that you have to be under 35 (which you are).  Not sure what the other criteria are.  Had a quick look in my CARU info pack but it doesn't say a lot aside from the screening etc which you would expect.  Anything on the website?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not alot of the website


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hmmm, have you tried the Egg share section on here - might give you a general idea even if it's not specific to IVF Wales?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

to be honest the more i have thought the more ive decided not to egg share

it freaks me out a little


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Fair enough - you have to do what you're comfortable with. x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

I agree with cookiesal, you definatly have to be comfortable with egg sharing to do it! i egg shared and it turned out to be the best thing that i have ever done, but what works for one person might not be the same for another!
good luck with your treatment love jo xxx


----------

